# RENZO BOSSI



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2008)

IL GIORNO DEL GIUDIZIO 

Renzo Bossi bocciato per la terza volta







La famiglia avvisata telefonicamente
 VARESE
Renzo Bossi non ce l'ha fatta neanche questa volta. E' fallito così anche il terzo tentativo di superare la maturità. Il figlio del leader della Lega nord Umberto, non ha superato l’esame orale della maturità scientifica ripetuto da privatista dopo la bocciatura del luglio scorso presso il Collegio arcivescovile Bentivoglio di Tradate, in provincia di Varese. L’esito negativo è stato reso noto questa mattina dall’istituto scolastico.

Il Tribunale amministrativo, cui la famiglia aveva fatto ricorso in seguito all’ultima bocciatura, non si era ancora pronunciato, ma il ragazzo - che aveva sostenuto di essere stato interrogato su parti di programma mai spiegate durante l’anno scolastico - aveva ottenuto la possibilità di ripetere la prova davanti alla commissione esaminatrice e a un ispettore del ministero dell’Istruzione. A luglio Renzo Bossi aveva preparato una tesina su Carlo Cattaneo e il federalismo, questa volta invece aveva scelto la fisica come tema principale.

Al termine della prova, Bossi junior aveva anche scherzato: «Questa volta ho portato una tesina in fisica, niente politica». Il ragazzo non si è presentato di persona a guardare il tabellone (che conteneva solo il suo nome). A quanto pare la scuola ha avvisato telefonicamente la famiglia. Il leader leghista sarà rimasto deluso, Renzo aveva più volte sottolineato quanto ci tenessero mamma e papà al lieto fine: *«Mio padre ci tiene, in questi giorni quando mi incontrava per casa mi interrogava».

*lastampa.it 29/11/2008 (13:7)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2008)

Mi dispiace.
Non credo che possa essere peggio del 98% dei suoi coetanei e credo che sia partito con una certa presunzione che ha poi pagato anche nella ripetizione dell'esame.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Novembre 2008)

dovrebbero essere bocciati con lui i colleghi di suo padre.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dovrebbero essere bocciati con lui i colleghi di suo padre.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

p  er la terza volta!!!ma è de coccio!!!figurati il papà! mi sa che per l'incazzatura gli si ammoscia tutto


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> p  er la terza volta!!!ma è de coccio!!!figurati il papà! mi sa che *per l'incazzatura gli si ammoscia tutto*


Buona questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   !!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *«Mio padre ci tiene, in questi giorni quando mi incontrava per casa mi interrogava».*


sarei curioso di sapere cosa gli chiedeva...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sarei curioso di sapere cosa gli chiedeva...


L'unità d'Italia!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

a me dispiace. che sia figlio di bossi non cambia niente. ogni ragazzo che non riesce negli studi mi procura tristezza infinita...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me dispiace. che sia figlio di bossi non cambia niente. ogni ragazzo che non riesce negli studi mi procura tristezza infinita...


Anna, dipende anche dai motivi per cui un ragazzo non riesce.
A meno che non ci siano deficit mentali, chiunque con un pò di impegno e senso del dovere può farcela! Se poi ci si fa distrarre troppo da altre cose....


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Anna, dipende anche dai motivi per cui un ragazzo non riesce.
> A meno che non ci siano deficit mentali, chiunque con un pò di impegno e senso del dovere può farcela! Se poi ci si fa distrarre troppo da altre cose....


se fosse così facile...
in più: tu non puoi sapere il motivo per cui non riesce.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se fosse così facile...
> in più: tu non puoi sapere il motivo per cui non riesce.


Ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se fosse così facile...
> in più: tu non puoi sapere il motivo per cui non riesce.





Giusy ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe...



Ragazze con un papa' del genere, non e' facile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  povero figliolo!


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Novembre 2008)

Ma si può essere bocciati 3 volte? Davvero lo pensate? O è malato o è un perseguitato.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma si può essere bocciati 3 volte? Davvero lo pensate? O è malato o è un perseguitato.


in ogni caso non mi sembra il caso di riderci su.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in ogni caso non mi sembra il caso di riderci su.


 Non si ride per il ragazzo ma per il papà. Umberto ha il vizio terribile di sparare a zero su tutti e credo che abbia pochi simpatizzanti. D'altra parte è facile pensare che l'atteggiamento poco comprensivo del padre non abbia dato al ragazzo nè i motivi per studiare nè la serenità per poterlo fare


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2008)

*ripetitività...*

Credo che al di là di tutto possa essere semplicemente un  indirizzo di studi non centrato. In fondo non tutti sono portati per determinate discipline, così come ad altri possono riuscire facili pur non esserdoci versati.
Possiamo fare ironia sul padre del ragazzo che certamente é ingombrante, ma dietro alla bocciatura di un ragazzo che "non ce la fa" penso a quante "bocciature" esistenziali dovremmo dare a molti adulti che ce la farebbero benissimo ma "ci fanno" e lo sanno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (30 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che al di là di tutto possa essere semplicemente un indirizzo di studi non centrato. In fondo non tutti sono portati per determinate discipline, così come ad altri possono riuscire facili pur non esserdoci versati.
> Possiamo fare ironia sul padre del ragazzo che certamente é ingombrante, ma dietro alla bocciatura di un ragazzo che "non ce la fa" penso a quante "bocciature" esistenziali dovremmo dare a molti adulti che ce la farebbero benissimo ma "ci fanno" e lo sanno!
> 
> 
> ...
















 non so perchè ma mi sono sentita una frecciatina nel fianco....


----------



## Mari' (30 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che al di là di tutto possa essere semplicemente un  indirizzo di studi non centrato. In fondo non tutti sono portati per determinate discipline, così come ad altri possono riuscire facili pur non esserdoci versati.
> Possiamo fare ironia *sul padre* del ragazzo che certamente é ingombrante, ma dietro alla bocciatura di un ragazzo che "non ce la fa" penso a quante "bocciature" esistenziali dovremmo dare a molti adulti che ce la farebbero benissimo ma "ci fanno" e lo sanno!
> 
> 
> ...


E ovvio che si rideva e si faceva ironia sul padre ... che colpa c'ha il ragazzo ad avere un padre del genere, nessuna ... Purtroppo i genitori non te li scegli, si ereditano.


Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (9 Dicembre 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> non so perchè ma mi sono sentita una frecciatina nel fianco....


Non l'ho scoccata io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Cerco solo di capire cosa ci sia dietro a degli errori o delle sconfitte che forse non sono da addebitare solo a chi le subisce.
Chiaro che comunque l'ironia del caso é palese...
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Dicembre 2008)

ma anche del figlio di bossi...chi se ne fotte?


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma anche del figlio di bossi...chi se ne fotte?


è comunque un ragazzo che ha una difficoltà ... oppure siccome è il figlio di bossi lo "ammazziamo" ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Dicembre 2008)

beh sono piacevolmente sorpreso che siccome e' il figlio di un cosiddetto "pezzo grosso" non lo si guarda in faccia e  si boccia come con gli altri.....il piu delle volte non e' cosi in Italia


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Dicembre 2008)

Il punto non è questo ma il fallimento di un ragazzo. Non ci arrivate proprio vero?


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Dicembre 2008)

allora apriamo un topic x ogni fallimento di ogni ragazzo italiano (o padano)
ergo x ogni bocciatura scolastica
se e' quello il punto


----------



## brugola (10 Dicembre 2008)

non mi è certo simpatico bossi (ma condivido alcune sue idee) ma sbattere sul giornale in prima pagina la bocciatura del figlio è penoso


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Dicembre 2008)

io che a scuola non ero sicuramente il primo della classe posso affermare che farsi bocciare 3 volte consecutive alla maturita' non e' sicuramente da somari....ma ci dev'essere qualche problema in piu sotto.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi è certo simpatico bossi (ma condivido alcune sue idee) ma sbattere sul giornale in prima pagina la bocciatura del figlio è penoso


sì e farci le battute come fa crozza?
oh si tratta di un ragazzo che forse qualche problemino ce l'ha eh ... la dignità di una persona non va mai lesa.


----------



## brugola (11 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì e farci le battute come fa crozza?
> oh si tratta di un ragazzo che forse qualche problemino ce l'ha eh ... la dignità di una persona non va mai lesa.


bhè...sulla satira ci può pure stare, ma che giornalisti esperti di comunicazione considerino interessante per gli italiani la notizia da metterla in prima pagina è davvero patetico


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè...sulla satira ci può pure stare, ma che giornalisti esperti di comunicazione considerino interessante per gli italiani la notizia da metterla in prima pagina è davvero patetico


Ho un figlio della sua età piu o meno ... non è stato bocciato ma forse comprendo quali potrebbero essere i problemi che nascono con un "fallimento" di quel genere


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2008)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Ho un figlio della sua età piu o meno ... non è stato bocciato ma forse comprendo quali potrebbero essere i problemi che nascono con un "fallimento" di quel genere


Il problema é che questa NON era una notizia, ma uno scoop mirato... in fondo ci sono stati figli di noti personaggi politici che si sono laureati a calci in c... perché nella commissione c'era lo zio o il cugino... e non facciamo nomi perché la stampa, molto "comprensiva" non li fece. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema é che questa NON era una notizia, ma uno scoop mirato... in fondo ci sono stati figli di noti personaggi politici che si sono laureati a calci in c... perché nella commissione c'era lo zio o il cugino... e non facciamo nomi perché la stampa, molto "comprensiva" non li fece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 beh basta che sei una persona importante anche attore o sportivo famoso non necessariamente figlio di un politico che il calcio in culo e' garantito
Ricordo ancora un mio amico quando mi parlo' di un esame universitario "brillantemente superato"  da una nota attrice italiana di cui ometto il nome xche nn si sa mai...una roba scandalosa


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2008)

Il figlio piu' grande ed il fratello li ha sistemati al Parlamento Europeo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/P...i_stella.shtml


 Ragazzi non scherziamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se non stiamo Attenti, il bimbo di Umberto Bossi in un prossimo futuro ce lo troviamo ministro alla cultura ... e forse ce lo meritiamo pure


----------

